# Memories from Florida



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Reef Club said:


> *Tesla Motors to Begin Customer Deliveries of Model S on June 22nd*
> *World's first premium electric sedan ahead of schedule*
> 
> May 21, 2012
> ...


June 22nd would be great!

Ps your name... are you down in Key Largo? I played golf at Ocean Reef Club and loved it!


----------



## ModFather (Apr 3, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I played golf at Ocean Reef Club and loved it!


A played a round at the Tiki Bar on Isla Morada and loved it, a long time ago.  Does that count?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

ModFather said:


> A played a round at the Tiki Bar on Isla Morada and loved it, a long time ago.  Does that count?


Of course!


----------



## Reef Club (Jun 18, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> June 22nd would be great!
> 
> Ps your name... are you down in Key Largo? I played golf at Ocean Reef Club and loved it!


Born and raised in Homestead, live in Orlando now. Spent every summer staying at Ocean Reef. Great memories including seeing Jackie Gleason playing golf. BTW wife's father engineer on Card Sound Bridge and built houses at ORC. Enjoy a cool one at Alabama Jacks next time you are down there!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Reef Club said:


> Born and raised in Homestead, live in Orlando now. Spent every summer staying at Ocean Reef. Great memories including seeing Jackie Gleason playing golf. BTW wife's father engineer on Card Sound Bridge and built houses at ORC. Enjoy a cool one at Alabama Jacks next time you are down there!


Awesome! I was born and raised in Hollywood. Went to college in Orlando at UCF and now I'm back in South Florida.


----------



## Reef Club (Jun 18, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Awesome! I was born and raised in Hollywood. Went to college in Orlando at UCF and now I'm back in South Florida.


Small world


----------



## ModFather (Apr 3, 2016)

Reef Club said:


> Born and raised in Homestead,





SoFlaModel3 said:


> I was born and raised in Hollywood.


I was born in Dade County Hospital and raised hell near the old Orange Bowl!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

ModFather said:


> I was born in Dade County Hospital and raised hell near the old Orange Bowl!


Well there you go. I actually went to University of Miami. I transferred to and graduated from UCF.


----------



## Michel Zehnder (May 10, 2016)

You guys should open a new Thread for this discussion


----------



## ModFather (Apr 3, 2016)

Michel Zehnder said:


> You guys should open a new Thread for this discussion


Michel, you have now joined us in "relocated off topic conversations". Welcome! I guess you should have started a new thread if you want to suggest someone should start a new thread! This is what happens when moderators take their job too seriously.


----------



## Jimmy Pepe Russels (Jun 23, 2017)

Publix subs for life (you can't compete)


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Jimmy Pepe Russels said:


> Publix subs for life (you can't compete)


Don't shoot, but I hate Publix subs. Now if you said Laspadas then you're in the know on the best subs in Florida!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Hmmm, I'll have to try a Publix sub at some point. I'd be surprised if they're better than Sheetz subs.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

garsh said:


> Hmmm, I'll have to try a Publix sub at some point. I'd be surprised if they're better than Sheetz subs.


Seriously don't do it, but do try Laspadas. Hands down the best around.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

We recently got a Speedy Cafe in our town.
I guess Speedy is more popular in the mid-west.
Their subs weren't that good - I prefer Subway to them.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

garsh said:


> We recently got a Speedy Cafe in our town.
> I guess Speedy is more popular in the mid-west.
> Their subs weren't that good - I prefer Subway to them.


That's not saying a lot


----------



## ModFather (Apr 3, 2016)

garsh said:


> I'd be surprised if they're better than Sheetz subs.


No way there is a place called Sheetz Subs! You're kidding? I can just envision their motto:
*Give a Sheetz, Give a Sheetz Sub to someone you love*

I had a hot Chipotle Cheese Steak sub at Jersey Mike's yesterday in Huntington Beach courtesy of my daughter. Extremely good! They have Jersey Mike's locations all over Florida. Try it SFM3 and let me know how they compare to Laspadas.



> I prefer Subway to them.


I just threw up a little bit in my mouth.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

ModFather said:


> No way there is a place called Sheetz Subs! You're kidding? I can just envision their motto:
> *Give a Sheetz, Give a Sheetz Sub to someone you love*
> 
> I had a hot Chipotle Cheese Steak sub at Jersey Mike's yesterday in Huntington Beach courtesy of my daughter. Extremely good! They have Jersey Mike's locations all over Florida. Try it SFM3 and let me know how they compare to Laspadas.
> ...


Jersey Mikes is my second favorite sub shop behind... you guessed it Laspadas.

It's a close second though. Very fresh sub rolls at Jersey Mikes!


----------



## ModFather (Apr 3, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> It's a close second though. Very fresh sub rolls at Jersey Mikes!


Yes, the bread at JMs is exceptional. The bread at Subway reminds me of......of.........of recycled tires off a BMW! And I've tasted a few of those!


----------



## ModFather (Apr 3, 2016)

We need to keep this thread going! I was in Miami area for the International Boat Show in February, either 2000 or 2001. We had friends in Coral Springs and popped over to visit. It just happened to be the weekend of the Coral Springs Arts and Crafts Festival. La Crucera and my friends wife spent the day there while we (he and I) attended to business. My DW said it was the best a & c show she had ever been to. We still have some chachkies in our house acquired at that show.

While there in Coral Springs we had Sunday buffet breakfast at a very nice hotel. We had the best Key Lime Pie I have ever tasted. I have tried to find that hotel again, but no luck. Maybe SFM3 knows what I am talking about?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

ModFather said:


> We need to keep this thread going! I was in Miami area for the International Boat Show in February, either 2000 or 2001. We had friends in Coral Springs and popped over to visit. It just happened to be the weekend of the Coral Springs Arts and Crafts Festival. La Crucera and my friends wife spent the day there while we (he and I) attended to business. My DW said it was the best a & c show she had ever been to. We still have some chachkies in our house acquired at that show.
> 
> While there in Coral Springs we had Sunday buffet breakfast at a very nice hotel. We had the best Key Lime Pie I have ever tasted. I have tried to find that hotel again, but no luck. Maybe SFM3 knows what I am talking about?


Interesting ... there aren't a lot of hotels in Coral Springs and thinking back 17 years I'm stumped to say anything other than a La Quinta. Was it La Quinta?


----------



## ModFather (Apr 3, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Interesting ... there aren't a lot of hotels in Coral Springs and thinking back 17 years I'm stumped to say anything other than a La Quinta. Was it La Quinta?


No, La Quinta Inns is a chain of rather mediocre hotels here in California. By the way, we used to live in La Quinta, California. The Hotel I am referring to was a grand hotel and across the street from the waterfront. It might have been closer to Miami. No me recuerdo!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

ModFather said:


> No, La Quinta Inns is a chain of rather mediocre hotels here in California. By the way, we used to live in La Quinta, California. The Hotel I am referring to was a grand hotel and across the street from the waterfront. It might have been closer to Miami. No me recuerdo!


Oh yes you're way off. Coral Springs is as west as you go before the Everglades.

As for Miami Beach, hundreds of hotels. No way to guess. It also very well changed names over the years or became a condo.


----------

